# Amberly and Punkin's waiting thread



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

So it's official we got the blood test results today and both Amberly and Punkin are pregnant. 
The buck was with them from June 1 thru July 24. So due dates are between Oct 24 and Dec.
Punkin is a ff and this will be Amberly's second freshening.
I posted about Amberly earlier this year she had us fooled right until the end that she was pregnant, which is why I opted for blood tests.
Anyway, we are very excited and this is warning I will be posting many pictures leading up to the big day, most likely asking many questions as this will be my first goat kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats and good luck with kidding!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Amberly pics at around 80- 90 days. I am not really sure how far along she is as I have a hard time catching her in heat, so we left the buck with her for about six weeks


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Punkin about 70-80 days


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

Just wondering how to go about blood tests. How much does it cost?


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

iiweazle said:


> Just wondering how to go about blood tests. How much does it cost?


http://www.biotracking.com/goats - 
It cost me $88.5 total for 4 goats they give you a list of labs and each could have a different price for the test.
That includes 
$15.5 for the blood drawing kit (enough for 11 tests)
$26 for the pregnancy test ( $6.5 x 4)
$19 for CAE test - this is an additional service I choose to use ($4.75 x 4)
$28 to ship overnight (i think this was the price I used UPS)

plus dinner and wine for my vet tech friend who taught me how to draw blood. 

for me it was well worth it since last year I spent 4 months staring at Amberly's backside only to find out she wasn't pregnant.

Now I know when I am seeing things change I am not crazy


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

*Updated Amberly Pic*

So in the past week I have noticed the beginning of an udder. I am guessing she is due around the end of October.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

*Updated Punkin pics*

Punkin's udder just started coming in, I am thinking she might be a week or so behind Amberly.

Can anyone tell me if I should worry about the little red bump on her pooch?


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

So the girls are coming up to about 6 weeks before their due dates. 
I was going to dose them with the following
CD&T
Copasure
Selinium vitamin E
Ivomectin ( injection)

Some questions
Is it safe to do all at once or should I spread it over a few days?
What are the correct dosages for Nigerian Dwarfs?


Is there any thing else I should be doing for the girls to get them ready for kidding.


They are getting 
Free choice :
Forage
Manna pro minerals
Hay
Every evening a mix of 
alfalfa pellets
Oats
Black oil sunflower seeds
And 1cup each of dairy goat pellets


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Weird grunting noises

I am worried about my Amberly the soonest she could be due is Oct 25th. (Buck came here June 2nd)
Her pooch is very swollen and she is making weird grunting noises. Please tell me this is normal


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

*Amberly 3- 4 weeks to go*

We are getting closer I can wait


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

sounds lie she is just getting big, i'd grunt too if was getting ready to have mulitples!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

*Punkin 4-5 weeks to go*

woo hoo


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

enchantedgoats said:


> sounds lie she is just getting big, i'd grunt too if was getting ready to have mulitples!


Thanks Enchanted Goats - I know I am over anxious. I figured out she only grunts when she is laying down so makes sense the pressure is cause some discomfort.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

I have caught Amberly like this a few times now. She is getting so big it reminds me of my last few weeks I couldn't get comfortable and tried to sleep in weird positions too


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

well, she's pretty smart to figure out how lie dow (sort of) and reduce the pressure on her belly!!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

I am traveling this week not due to get back until Wednesday afternoon
My friend just sent me these pictures I am really afraid they are not going to wait until I get home. What do you guys think? The buck came on June 2nd so 145 days would be Friday these are Nigerian dwarfs. Today is 140 if they took on the first day


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Any thoughts?
Also guesses for who will go first?


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

The excitement is building these girls can go anytime now. Both of them are leaking an amberish discharge not streaming just a little on their tails. Their ligs are softening but still tight and theirs bags are filling but not the shiny tight look yet.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope they come soon for you! And they'll probably have pretty babies! Their so pretty!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Udder/pooch shots. Not the best they are getting pretty tired of me obsessively checking their backsides


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I vote Amberly goes first. happy kidding, and can't wait to see all the cute kid pictures!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm guessing amberly as well  her bag looks more full to me


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think the white butt will go first... They are looking really good! How exciting... I'm still in 'breeding mode'


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

*question on ligs*

So its looking like nothing is going to happen this weekend. I will be going back to work tomorrow. 
I work 40 min from home. I have cameras running and friends nearby , still I don't want to miss anything

My question - if can I still feel their ligaments does that mean I have at least 12hrs before labour? 
Also how quickly can you go from ligs to no ligs? I be will checking in the mornings before I leave


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Bump

Just wondering on my question, how quickly can they go from having tight ligs to no ligs?
Is it a gradual change over a couple of days or does it happen is a few hours?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Some of mine change in a few hours. One time I check and they are tight and then check a few hours later and mush then usually kids within 12 hours but a few of mine go back and forth with tight ligs then mush again for a couple days to a week.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Erica
I am counting on the fact that if I check in the morning and the ligs are tight it is safe for me to be at work for 10 hours. The anticipation is driving me crazy


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Punkin delivered twins this morning. A buck and a doe.




They are soo cute buck is brown and doe is white. More pics coming 
Amberly is pushing now


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay yay!! Do you have any pictures?!!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

I posted some pics in the birthing thread and will add a bunch under the photogenic thread later today.

They are so stinking cute.


----------

